# 204 RUGER



## FURFACE (Dec 6, 2011)

Have been thinking about getting the TC Predator Venture in 204, guy at the gun shop tells me its a great gun and round "shoots like a lazer" he states. Could anyone give me some info on the gun and round? If I do pick it up was planning on putting the nikon yote-special 4.5-14 on it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

How long ago did the fella in the gun shop say this? Because as of a couple weeks ago, ALL TC Ventures have been recalled. Though I can verify (as can a load of other guys, JT, Don, Helmet_S & more) that it shoots like a laser.

Here's info about that recall... http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/11/28/tc-recalls-all-venture-rifles/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll absolutely verify that it shoots flat and hits hard for it's diminutive size. You'll like the caliber for sure, but like ebbs said if you are buying the Venture make sure that it has either been fixed or is not subject to the recall. I'm sure that the shop owner has the pertinent info on the recall and I'd ask to see it if he tells you that this gun is not subject to it. Click on the link provided by ebbs above....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know about the T/C but I will testify for the .204. http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/11818-yes-really/page__p__47299#entry47299


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Go to this site and check the serial number before you purchase the rifle-http://www.smith-wes...78_757978_image
Or you can visually check to see if the rifle has been inspected and fixed by looking for a small dimple near the trigger adjustment under the bolt. I would do both, before I bought. And you may want to inform the seller of the recall. As for caliber, I love the 204, and now that I am over the pain, agony and hurt of having to send my Venture back, I still really like the TC. Just a minor setback. My longest kill so far with it is 210 yards, I hit the coyote 2 inches below point of aim. You can't beat that. When they say laser, they mean it. Just make sure it's been fixed or is not in the list of numbers.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i love my 204 . i bought a CZ527 rifle and am happy with it too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great caliber! I love mine. Shoots flat and is a fun round to shoot. Their is getting to be a lot of choices in ammo too.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe that you can't go wrong with the 204. My longest shot is at 250 yards. I have mine zeroed at 200 yards so I was pretty much spot on where I aimed.

I have a close friend who took a coyote at 415 yards with his 204. he was shooting the 40 gr hornady rounds. coyote was facing directly at him so the shot was to the chest. It was DRT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the scope is a good choice too BTW.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

I also love the 204, shoots extremely flat. I haven't shot in the wind a lot to see how it effects the bullet. If you have a lot of wind in your area on a regular basis, you may want to shoot the heaviest grain bullet you can find.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Howlin-n-Ky said:


> I also love the 204, shoots extremely flat. I haven't shot in the wind a lot to see how it effects the bullet. If you have a lot of wind in your area on a regular basis, you may want to shoot the heaviest grain bullet you can find.


I have directly compared mine to a 223 and 22-250 and it beat both of them in the wind. Less drift than either of them. That was with the hornady 32 grain vmax. I don't recall the grain bullets on the others but they were just run of the mill hornady rounds.


----------



## FURFACE (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys ,he did say it was already sent back to T/C to be worked on. Its comes with a 3-9 T/C scope on it but was planning on putting the nikon 4.5- 14.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I like my t/c pred. vent. It shoots very well when I do my part.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im more of a savage guy but I think my next rifle will be a .204 but it will be tough to leave the 22-250 at home.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Have a Rem. 700 204 and would not part with it. Put a 6x24 low light scope on it and now its a nail driver at 300 yds. Great gun.


----------



## upstateyoter (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a .204 and it is a tack driver.Have shot 2 yotes over 300yrds and down they went.When it comes to yote huntin I don't leave home without it. Excellent gun.


----------

